# best finish for Ash



## jsr (Jan 9, 2013)

I never worked it before. The kids need a small kitchen table, and Ash is what they chose. What have you used that gave you the best looking finish on Ash


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jsr said:


> I never worked it before. The kids need a small kitchen table, and Ash is what they chose. What have you used that gave you the best looking finish on Ash


I've just used a clear film finish, and it looks great.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot depends on the color. If you are staining the wood medium to dark color most any finish would work fine. If the color is going to be light you should look for a finish that is non-yellowing like a cab-acrylic lacquer or water based polyurethane. A lot of finishes like an oil based polyurethane or a nitrocellulose lacquer will yellow over time and make the wood look really bad. It's just not noticeable on darker stained wood.


----------



## jsr (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am going to try and darken it down some. Probably some Minwax stain in Fruitwood would match the cabinets they have best. It will be there everyday kitchen table so I am thinking it should be well protected. I have used Spar Varnish in the past with pretty good results. What do you think?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A spar varnish doesn't cure as hard as an oil base polyurethane, or an interior oil base varnish.









 







.


----------



## jsr (Jan 9, 2013)

Didn't know that. Thanks. Do you just brush it on?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The reason a spar varnish is softer is it's formulated for exterior wood where the wood is expanding and contracting a lot. The finish in that application needs to stretch with the wood. The interior polyurethane is a better product for your cabinets and you can brush it on. Use a very soft natural brush and apply it thin with as few strokes as possible. The more you brush it causes air to get into it and it sets up too fast and shows the brush marks.


----------



## jsr (Jan 9, 2013)

What about that Waterloc stuff? Would that be ok?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Waterlox isn't as bad as some but it does yellow the wood. It's a tung oil finish and the oils and resins is what yellows.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Js,
ash looks best when left with a light finish if you're going to stain it. Natural to something like a golden oak looks good. I would recommend going with Sherwin Williams housebrand stain. I think its called 'woodscapes'. They have some premixed colors but will mix it to match anything. If you try to stain ash a brown shade, it really spoils the nice look. I would agree with Cabby on the water based poly. I have been using that a lot lately and it is very easy to brush on. It smooths out nicely and dries quickly. I would follow directions on the can and go with 5-6 coats, as it doesn't build as thick a film as oil base. Here's some ash woodwork with SW brand stain in a golden oak with varnish for a finish.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Js,
> ash looks best when left with a light finish if you're going to stain it. Natural to something like a golden oak looks good. I would recommend going with Sherwin Williams housebrand stain. I think its called 'woodscapes'. They have some premixed colors but will mix it to match anything. If you try to stain ash a brown shade, it really spoils the nice look. I would agree with Cabby on the water based poly. I have been using that a lot lately and it is very easy to brush on. It smooths out nicely and dries quickly. I would follow directions on the can and go with 5-6 coats, as it doesn't build as thick a film as oil base. Here's some ash woodwork with SW brand stain in a golden oak with varnish for a finish.
> Mike Hawkins


Hey Mike, I love your collar for your water line. That is awesome!! I'm gonna have to steal that one.

Sorry for the hijack. I don't have any experience with Ash.


----------



## jsr (Jan 9, 2013)

All you are great. I've been doing some kind of wood working for the better part of 40 years and I still learn something new everyday. All these suggestions will be listened to and heeded. I'll try to post some pics when it's all done and ready for it's trip to Wyoming.


----------

